# USB Flash Drive



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

I recently accuired a USB Flash Drive from a friend because he did not know how to use it. Well know that makes two of us... Well, I can usually use them but this one is weird. I plug it in and it recognizes that the usb drive has been plugged in but when I go to My Computer there is no removable drive listed. Only the C:\ is there...

It is a...
ACOM Data
Model Number TSAR-006
P/N:F433AP001
S/N:310417

I googled it but I found nothing. I went to ACOM Data's website and still nothing. If someone could provide me with some info or help me figure out how to use it I would be more than greatful. Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You sure it's acomdata?

Does it have an FCC number on it?


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I reinstalled the drivers.... I had to do it twice.... why...


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I share files with a USB Flash Drive with a friend...she has XP and the drive just works on the machine...doesn't require drivers...on my machine - 98 I needed to install the drivers...had to reinstall them twice before the drive showed up in M/C...why I don't know...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> I plug it in and it recognizes that the usb drive has been plugged in but when I go to My Computer there is no removable drive listed. Only the C:\ is there...


 It sounds like it needs formatting. Format it as FAT16 and see if that solves the problem.

When you say only C:\ does that mean you don't show a drive letter for the drive like E:\ ?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Did you register here for Acom's tech and downloads,

http://www.acomdata.com/master/frameset.html

Click Customer Support at the top and then Customer registration.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the O/S in use would be handy...

If you're running 2K or XP, you can format it in Disk Management.


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

usb flash drives are good if you are running on latest Operating Systems / and also an updated bios. Old bios versions make them hang.
try reinstalling the drivers of the USB flash device. Perhaps your machines usb ports are usb 1.0/1.1. 
some important facts about usb drives can be found from this link


----------



## marcotw (May 27, 2004)

If I am correct, the TSAR-006 is not a flash drive. It is a USB-RF device that is used with an associated laser pointer. The laser pointer also functions as a slide advance device (e.g. with a PowerPoint presentation) and communicates with the computer via the USB-RF.


----------



## stagesound (Feb 23, 2005)

marcotw said:


> If I am correct, the TSAR-006 is not a flash drive. It is a USB-RF device that is used with an associated laser pointer. The laser pointer also functions as a slide advance device (e.g. with a PowerPoint presentation) and communicates with the computer via the USB-RF.


You are completely correct - the device is a receiver for a laser pointer / Powerpoint presentation controller - it is model no. TSAM-001


----------

